# Nervous H-Drol user



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Ive just received 2 tubs of H-Drol thru the post and am planning to do a 6 week cycle at 75mg a day. Ive been training on and off for the past 5 years now and in the past have only used supplements such as creatine, hmb, glutamine, whey protein etc.

My friend has recommended that i take Milk Thistle (protect liver) whilst taking this stuff and Nolvadex (for natural testosterone production) whilst on PCT.

Does this sound sufficient or can anyone recommend anything else i shud be taking whilst on H-Drol or PCT?


----------



## spenc1 (Mar 8, 2009)

just done a cycle of h drol had good results could take liv52 aswell as milk thistle if on 75mg a day i took nova as pct got sore nips so get 2 packs in to load up on them could get tribex for pct aswell to safe to get things back to normal keep us informed good luck


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

what results did you get spence? how much weight gain. how did you dose it and at what duration?


----------



## spenc1 (Mar 8, 2009)

i put on a three or four solid pounds of muscle idid 50 mg for one month


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought id update everyone on my progress since i begun my cycle. Exactly 2 weeks in and ive put on 3 pounds, which im really chuffed about in all honesty. Not sure whether to put this solely down to the H-Drol or the fact that im eating a hell of alot aswell. Tempted to up the dosage to 100mg for the rest of the cycle, what harm can another 25mg do is my mindset.

Anyway, im off down the gym........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cant rememember where it is but one of the mods/competitor here tried some hyperdrol last year.

use the search function on here to read it 

it was neilr and he really liked it.


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

4 weeks into the cycle now and ive put on a total of 8 pounds altogether. Ive got 1 week to go so i reckon i should be able to put on another couple of pounds by the end of next week.

Im planning to carry on bulking for another month after ive finished the course and then maybe cutting for 4-6 weeks. Ive been recommended by a friend to try a course Anavar while im cutting up. Has anyone else tried this before? If so what did you think?

After adding some unwanted fat whilst bulking i cant wait to start shredding the pounds off for the summer.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

spam^^^^^^^^dont buy!


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Just finished my 5 week course and put on a very impressive 11 pounds. Didnt expect to put on so much weight in such a short space of time and considering how mild this stuff is meant to be i can only imagine how much weight id put to with a proper steroid like Dinabol or Test or even another prohormone such as m-drol.

Only downside is that ive added a bit of unwanted fat round my waistline. Considering i was doing zero cardio on cycle im not really surprised.

Anyway, not sure how long to wait until i start burning this unwanted fat ive gained....i want to keep as much of my gains as possible so any advice?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so of those 11 impressive sounding pounds..how much is lean muscle?

not having a pop mate but 11 pounds is very misleading..


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Hard to tell how much is lean muscle. Id like to think about 7 pounds is probably muscle, but its near on impossible for me to accurately measure. What i can say for definate is that my lifts have all gone up, my muscles look fuller and im alot stronger.


----------

